# Sit for Microsoft exam 70-480 , free of cost



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

Sit for Microsoft exam 70-480 , free of cost.
Developing in HTML5 with JavaScript and CSS3 Jump Start - Microsoft Virtual Academy

Tutorials are also in the same link.


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

What is its benefits can u tell


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 29, 2012)

Registered! 
Thanks for sharing dude.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

looks interesting.. I was thinking of completely shifting towards HTML5 and Javascripts.. its very huge and a safe career bet.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

sharang said:


> What is its benefits can u tell



Sorry .. I dont know. Till now I did not come to know the benifit of the others certification also, like SCJP,OCP/OCA etc. Can anyone please enlighten.


----------

